# My New 2013 Silverado 1500



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

Looking at putting a Fisher HT plow on this but nervous to cut the front bumper.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Truck looks good.
That front bumper is pretty cheap if you ever decide to take the plow off.


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

Good to know. I have see one done before and it came out OK. It really depends on the installer and if he/she takes their time. Really don't want some hack with a sawzall cutting the bumper and leave uneven, jagged edges. Anal, I know but its also a 43k dollar truck and still want it to look nice.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck good luck with it


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

Morrissey snow removal;1640447 said:


> nice looking truck good luck with it


Thank you!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Should be good to you, got a 2011 1500 crew. 23k and change on the odometer, not a problem. Those Dueler A/T RH-S's are pretty decent in the snow too.


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

2006Sierra1500;1640505 said:


> Should be good to you, got a 2011 1500 crew. 23k and change on the odometer, not a problem. Those Dueler A/T RH-S's are pretty decent in the snow too.


Good to hear. Very happy with the purchase so far. Coming from a 2005 Mazda 3, this is a big change, pun intended. Called JC Madigan for a quote on Fisher HT...4k!!!! not including tax. ouch!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Awesome truck man best of luck with it!


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

I think you better off with a fisher sd 7'6" imo


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

Fisher's website says HT or homesteader only. Would be lucky to find a dealer to install a plow that isn't "recommended" by the mfg. for the type of truck.

My dad has a HT on his 2002 K1500 Reg Cab and it works great. From what I gather, the SD is a chain lift, a bit shorter and has a poly cutting edge. Any other differences?


----------



## willie07 (Jan 2, 2009)

The fisher sd is a chain lift, little more weight, has less of a cutting angle so as not to chatter so much. It also has a much better center leg as to the ht left side leg that fold up.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

XxChevy-HDxX;1640528 said:


> I think you better off with a Fisher SD 7'6" IMO


I agree, I think you are a lot better off with a Fisher SD than a HT.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have an HT and I don't see how the chain lift is any better. I like the cylinder lift, plow doesn't bounce as much and the HT is a little lighter.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats on your new truck! My BOSS installer did the best he could when he cut my truck's front. It came out OK. Gotta do it to have the mount on it, oh well.


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

scott3430;1640629 said:


> Congrats on your new truck! My BOSS installer did the best he could when he cut my truck's front. It came out OK. Gotta do it to have the mount on it, oh well.


Do you have any pics of your setup and truck side setup?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

ramair2k;1640678 said:


> Do you have any pics of your setup and truck side setup?


Have you ever installed a plow? It is real easy on a GM. This would allow you to take your time and do a good job. We just either a utility knife or tin snips to cut the plastic, works great. Look into the plows, some require very little cutting, I think Western might be the least.


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

I have never installed a plow before and honestly would rather have the company do it as their work is warrantied. 

I just got a call back from another dealer and they said the Chevys "snap" when taking the plow off because of the front bumper. Fisher actually recommeds cutting from the tow hooks all the way across the license plate to the other tow hook and remove that piece of bumper. They don't do this because it makes the front of the truck look like crap. 

Anyone with a current fisher plow on their late model 1500 hear this "snap" when taking their plow off?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd cut mine myself if I end up putting mounts on it. I'd just go tow hooks all the way down.


----------



## bbct001 (Jul 20, 2011)

> Anyone with a current fisher plow on their late model 1500 hear this "snap" when taking their plow off?


Common with all the new Chevy's, not just half ton. The license plate bracket hands low, when you back out of the blade the rear cross piece on the plow frame hooks it, once you back up a few inches the plastic "snaps" back into place.

Haven't had issue's with them, though I would be a little concerned when it's cold, not sure how brittle that plastic would get, and if it would "snap" back or "snap" off!

Someone else mentioned the cheap jack leg on the HT's, Fisher finally fixed that. Not the same leg as the other plows, but now it's 2 legs and much easier than the old setup.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I know you're in Mass but any Snoway dealers around?


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

No Snoway dealers near me that I am aware of. I wouldn't go with anything but a Fisher, possibly a Boss if need be. There are a lot of Fisher dealers in and around where I live so it just makes sense. I should just buy the push plates on my own and cut the bumper myself.


----------



## patchey04 (Sep 30, 2013)

I just got mine done at E.W. Sleeper in Concord, NH. The cost was $4540 and I got the Fisher HT with the Paddle, cutting edge, deflector and shoes.


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

patchey04;1649291 said:


> I just got mine done at E.W. Sleeper in Concord, NH. The cost was $4540 and I got the Fisher HT with the Paddle, cutting edge, deflector and shoes.


Can you post a few pics? Also, maybe a close up of the push plates and how they cut the bumper.

Thanks!


----------



## webbytech (Oct 17, 2008)

I had a 2011 Silverado with Fisher HT. Just traded off to a 2013 Silverado and am working on installing a Meyer Super-V LD 7.5 now. We cut from the tow hook straight now and we never had problems with it "snapping"


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

Just had the Fisher HT installed today. All is well with only a few mishaps. The dealer scratched my hood and driver's side fender. Not any deep scratches, but they are there. I baby this truck and it only has 1400 miles on it so YES, I do know for a fact those were not there prior to install. They also forgot to put the wheel well plastic liner back under the bumper on the driver's side so they had to do that as well. Not a huge deal but still. Oh and they forgot to give me my owner's manual. LOL Plow works great, I do get the "snap" that others mentioned when backing out of the plow. Its loud, but hasnt broken anything as of yet. Here are some pics of the push plates and how they "notched" the bumper as well as the plow with the two new jackstands....










Other side:









Plow:


















My dad has the original HT with the one jack stand and I must say this is much better with the two.


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

Before:










After::










I think the notching came out OK. It could have been closer to the push plate IMHO but whatever. Thats the cost of wearing the plates and plowing.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

ramair2k;1664600 said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't make them too close they have to have some room.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's not too bad for notching. My Boss V needed more cutting to fit the mount. Its gotta be done to plow.


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

scott3430;1665435 said:


> That's not too bad for notching. My Boss V needed more cutting to fit the mount. Its gotta be done to plow.


Agreed. Now that its been cut up for a while, I am already used to it and could care less. All I need now is some snow.purplebou


----------



## antanddom (Dec 16, 2008)

ramair2k;1640440 said:


> Looking at putting a Fisher HT plow on this but nervous to cut the front bumper.


my 2013 Silverado with 7.6 fisher with Timbren load boosters on the front end


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Now thats how to setup a truck! How does it hold the weight?


----------



## antanddom (Dec 16, 2008)

it holds up great with the trembren front load boosters takes all the weight off the front end truck does not even dip and rides stock
and Thank u


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

wow i have a 2013 crewcab silvy also....im thinking of putting this same setup on my truck to take care of my house. i drive machines now and dont have my truck anymore. im just nervous with the warranty issues. 

did you have to talk to the dealer? is your warranty voided?


----------



## antanddom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi mass I talked to the dealer about it they said it won't void it.
The only thing is if I break something because of plowing that won't be covered But I put the timbren load boosters on the front end it save it the truck does not dip at all when plow is on. I say go for it.I got the truck at liberty Chevy in Lynnfield in Mass.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

damn dude for the $ u spent on that thing u should of bought a older 2500 with a vplow.. that's a nice ass truck to just start plowing with a light duty plow


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

that's my dream truck but id take the 2500 haha. just tight on money at the moment. I got a western hts on a 1500, the plow has worked great for me, very impressed with it


----------



## antanddom (Dec 16, 2008)

I know I sold my Landscaping business and I just plow driveways now very easy .
The 2500 was so much more cash and the plow is a 2004


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

I run a 1500 to its only a 97 but its a tank. I have 11 driveways and my western hts works wonders


----------



## antanddom (Dec 16, 2008)

still makes u cash


----------



## sld92e_23 (Jul 2, 2008)

take the trip to londonderry nh ..only about an hour drive...tax free, and better prices....donovan truck in londonderry



ramair2k;1640522 said:


> Good to hear. Very happy with the purchase so far. Coming from a 2005 Mazda 3, this is a big change, pun intended. Called JC Madigan for a quote on Fisher HT...4k!!!! not including tax. ouch!


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

sld92e_23;1702960 said:


> take the trip to londonderry nh ..only about an hour drive...tax free, and better prices....donovan truck in londonderry


they won't be much cheaper either.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

jbsplow;1702664 said:


> I run a 1500 to its only a 97 but its a tank. I have 11 driveways and my western hts works wonders


Ya, a half-ton truck is a "tank", right.


----------



## antanddom (Dec 16, 2008)

that's a good place


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Harleyjeff;1702971 said:


> Ya, a half-ton truck is a "tank", right.


Idk my 06 last year during Nemo outpushed my 04 2500HD.


----------

